# Algae in Tanganyikan tank - good or bad?



## Kersh (Jun 30, 2010)

I have my Tang tank up and running about 8 weeks now. There are circles of algae about 10mm in diameter appearing on the glass. They are forming on all 4 sides, should I just clean the front glass and leave the rest to keep on growing?

Is there such thing as 'bad' algae in a tang tank?

Any comments are much appreciated


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

As far as I know, no the algae is not a bad thing. Algae is a plant, it's an eyesore but the worst it's going to do is reduce your nitrates and oxygenate your water.

That said, I don't keep tangs so maybe there is some strange reason why tangs can't have algae, but I cant imagine.

-John


----------



## jzdanows (Jun 20, 2010)

the only bad thing about algae is when it overruns your tank. as long as its controllable its a sign of healthy nitrogen cycle. check you nitrates.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

jzdanows said:


> the only bad thing about algae is when it overruns your tank. as long as its controllable its a sign of healthy nitrogen cycle. check you nitrates.


Even then it's only producing oxygen and removing nitrogen, a tank full of algae won't hurt the fish, BUT a massive amount of algae is usually an indicator that nitrates are too high, but in a planted tank, one with CO2, lighting, the works, Algae will likely overrun the tank, but even then, once again, just removing nitrogen and producing oxygen.

Algae is just a plant, not a disease or anything, eyesore yes, harmful, no. There are some plants that will pull carbon out of the water which means that if they get too large they could drop the pH, but as far as I know no species of algae does that.

-John


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It can clog up your filter intake and your python. And as stated, it may indicate a problem that could harm your fish, like excess nitrates.

All my tangs are carnivores, so the algae does not benefit the fish. Maybe if you had herbivore tangs they would like a little, but excess algae can signal a problem.


----------



## Lowlife (Oct 3, 2009)

Algae are a part of a Tang tank. Just make sure you have good algae. 
I posted this here because I needed one posting before I can post url's. :roll:


----------

